

Is the Apple Leasing Program Good for a New Startup? - bfhacks

Recently started a new company focused on connected cars&#x2F;IoT and need some new hardware. For now my co-founders and I are still working nights and weekends, so no FTEs yet, but we&#x27;ve gotta legit LLC and EIN setup.<p>- Have other people used the Apple leasing program and if so have they had a good experience? 
- Can you use it for iPads and iPhones, or is it just for laptops and monitors?
- which program offers the best tax deduction?
- We&#x27;re bootstrapping - which is easiest on cash flow?
======
loumf
I am not an accountant -- but you should talk to one if this is for a lot of
money (or learn to put together the cashflow/depreciation schedule yourself)

Leasing is generally more expensive overall, but offers near-term tax
deductions that match cash outlays (instead of depreciation). It might be
shorter term better for cash-flow.

If you don't make any revenue, deductions are meaningless.

~~~
bfhacks
Good points. Thanks

